# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  squid, squidguard, privoxy

## daemonb

Also folgendes:

Ich habe bisher squid mit squidguard auf meinem server laufen, allerdings, würde ich gerne auch popups blocken, soweit ich weiss kann das squidguard nicht, würde deshalb gerne zusätzlich privoxy nutzen. Wie sieht es mit der Geschwindikeit aus? wie kann ich dann sagen das er bei einem 404 error bitte auf die errorpage vom squidguard springt nich vom privoxy. Schreibt mir bitte eure Meinung, danke


cya DaemonB

----------

